# Car Damage?



## Auhjulay Hickman (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm writing this post for my mom. She is an Uber driver and has her own car. However, just recently, she had an accident that messed up the side of passenger part in the front, below the head lights. This accident was outside of Uber. Anyway, she is afraid of working, because customers have been having concerned reactions, as if they are uncomfortable or even scared. My mom is afraid that after a while, people will start to complain to Uber about it and her account will be shut down. Is this possible? If it is possible for the customers to complain about the appearance of the car, will she actually receive any form of punishment?


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

She can absolutely be reported to Uber. If she wants to keep driving, its in her best interests to get it fixed.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

She will be fine. It’s cosmetic damage, I’ve seen much worst damage on active Uber’s.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It will be fine until someone eventually reports her... someone will see the damage as free ride option


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

All it takes is a customer report to deactivate her. Tell her to drive Eats only until she can have it repaired.


----------



## Auhjulay Hickman (Jul 30, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> All it takes is a customer report to deactivate her. Tell her to drive Eats only until she can have it repaired.


Thank you for the advice. I will.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

She could drive it until she gets reported and deactivated temporarily.

Is she going to get it repaired soon?



911 Guy said:


> Tell her to drive Eats only until she can have it repaired.


Or any other delivery app.


----------



## Auhjulay Hickman (Jul 30, 2019)

WAHN said:


> She could drive it until she gets reported and deactivated temporarily.
> 
> Is she going to get it repaired soon?
> 
> Or any other delivery app. :wink:


She does plan on getting it fixed as soon as possible, but she's disabled and so the best jobs for her right now. And with her trouble of getting rides in the first place, it makes it difficult to come up with the money to fix the damages.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

After market fenders are dirt cheap. A couple of bolts and you are good to go. Deal with the paint later.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks to me like a $1000 problem. Part of why its expensive to supply a car for your job.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Auhjulay Hickman said:


> she's disabled


Is she capable of doing Uber Eats or other delivery apps?

Any family friends or relatives that do easy stuff like that fender?


----------



## Auhjulay Hickman (Jul 30, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Is she capable of doing Uber Eats or other delivery apps?
> 
> Any family friends or relatives that do easy stuff like that fender?


She is. We just never considered it before. Thank you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

that damage means nothing its safe to drive . i have seen uber at the airport and there cars were totally crashed or making terrible popping noises or broken exhaust crazy loud . if anybody complains uber will deactivate her until she gets a car inspection. i suggest she starts to do uber eats door dash grubhub . 4 reasons its safer pays better you get free food time to time less driving its 100 % better . really push her to sign up with what i posted . you dont want your mom driving strangers no need to pay to fix that damage get a can of matching paint spray it your self good to go .


----------



## Auhjulay Hickman (Jul 30, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> that damage means nothing its safe to drive . i have seen uber at the airport and there cars were totally crashed or making terrible popping noises or broken exhaust crazy loud . if anybody complains uber will deactivate her until she gets a car inspection. i suggest she starts to do uber eats door dash grubhub . 4 reasons its safer pays better you get free food time to time less driving its 100 % better . really push her to sign up with what i posted . you dont want your mom driving strangers no need to pay to fix that damage get a can of matching paint spray it your self good to go .


Thank you so much. I will definitely tell her this.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Looks to me like a $1000 problem. Part of why its expensive to supply a car for your job.


You can get a fender delivered from junk yards across the country with the exact color code. Code is on the door where the VIN is printed. Delivered usually under $150. 
A few bolts and a couple of clips... badabing. 
Or paint it yourself and make it an art project.


----------



## Auhjulay Hickman (Jul 30, 2019)

AgentSmith said:


> You can get a fender delivered from junk yards across the country with the exact color code. Code is on the door where the VIN is printed. Delivered usually under $150.
> A few bolts and a couple of clips... badabing.
> Or paint it yourself and make it an art project.


Thank you so much.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Take a mallet and try buffing it out. Isn't insurance going to pay for this?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

AgentSmith said:


> You can get a fender delivered from junk yards across the country with the exact color code. Code is on the door where the VIN is printed. Delivered usually under $150.


THIS^^^^

Check car-part.com too.

Front bumper should be fine. Tab might be a little messed up but if you are handy you can make it work.

In the right hands a mubber mallet and a sand bag might work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Auhjulay Hickman said:


> Hi, I'm writing this post for my mom. She is an Uber driver and has her own car. However, just recently, she had an accident that messed up the side of passenger part in the front, below the head lights. This accident was outside of Uber. Anyway, she is afraid of working, because customers have been having concerned reactions, as if they are uncomfortable or even scared. My mom is afraid that after a while, people will start to complain to Uber about it and her account will be shut down. Is this possible? If it is possible for the customers to complain about the appearance of the car, will she actually receive any form of punishment?


Bondo


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’d rather apologize than ask for permission. Have her drive and earn until some low life rats. She may get lucky and last a while. I’ve seen worse in my market go for months. Good luck!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Auhjulay Hickman said:


> Hi, I'm writing this post for my mom. She is an Uber driver and has her own car. However, just recently, she had an accident that messed up the side of passenger part in the front, below the head lights. This accident was outside of Uber. Anyway, she is afraid of working, because customers have been having concerned reactions, as if they are uncomfortable or even scared. My mom is afraid that after a while, people will start to complain to Uber about it and her account will be shut down. Is this possible? If it is possible for the customers to complain about the appearance of the car, will she actually receive any form of punishment?


Grubhub, Doordash, UberEats, Postmates, Caviar, etc is doable with almost completely wrecked cars as long as they pass inspection. Lyft and Uber have entitled paxholes that will give 1 star or even try to get her deactivated.
Uber/Lyft Pax pay 1/4th old school taxi rates and get upset that Their Bentley Mulsanne was not the Extended Wheelbase Version and that the chilled champagne was only Crystal and 1 degree too warm so you get 3 stars.
They demand a brand new 2020 Rolls Royce Phantom Extended Wheelbase Fully Loaded and Don Pereion Chilled to perfection and for their driver to wear Armani Suits and to worship the paxhole to even consider giving 5 stars and a very small tip.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Auhjulay Hickman said:


> Hi, I'm writing this post for my mom. She is an Uber driver and has her own car. However, just recently, she had an accident that messed up the side of passenger part in the front, below the head lights. This accident was outside of Uber. Anyway, she is afraid of working, because customers have been having concerned reactions, as if they are uncomfortable or even scared. My mom is afraid that after a while, people will start to complain to Uber about it and her account will be shut down. Is this possible? If it is possible for the customers to complain about the appearance of the car, will she actually receive any form of punishment?


Better to get the car repaired, you can never tell how Uber will react if customers complain.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Search for the fender, bumper and headlight in the junk yard. Bonus points if you get the same color. That way if it is her fault she wont have to pay the increased premiums associated with a reported accident. That damage looks totally cosmetic.

I say DIY. The headlight looks fine from the pic. 

Finally. CLEAN THE HEADLIGHTS! :biggrin:

P.S. I have seen an Uber Driver in Berkeley driving around with deployed airbags and picking up passengers. The look on the pax face was priceless. I am surprised the pax actually got into the car.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

wicked said:


> P.S. I have seen an Uber Driver in Berkeley driving around with deployed airbags and picking up passengers. The look on the pax face was priceless. I am surprised the pax actually got into the car.


:errwhat::errwhat::errwhat::errwhat::errwhat:


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Auhjulay Hickman said:


> Hi, I'm writing this post for my mom. She is an Uber driver and has her own car. However, just recently, she had an accident that messed up the side of passenger part in the front, below the head lights. This accident was outside of Uber. Anyway, she is afraid of working, because customers have been having concerned reactions, as if they are uncomfortable or even scared. My mom is afraid that after a while, people will start to complain to Uber about it and her account will be shut down. Is this possible? If it is possible for the customers to complain about the appearance of the car, will she actually receive any form of punishment?


Ubers policy is to have undamaged vehicle. Its her risk if she chooses to not get it fixed...i see tge bigger problem as a pax could report to uber it happened with them in the car....that will be worse. She needs to decide the level of risk she is comfortable with and it sounds like shes not comfortable. Get it fixed.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'd rather apologize than ask for permission. Have her drive and earn until some low life rats. She may get lucky and last a while. I've seen worse in my market go for months. Good luck!


I agree. I had a little "bender" with an aggressive teen actually pulling up to pick up a pax. They reported me and was immediately deactivated. They just had had me send pics of all four sides of the car to show it was safe to drive and was reactivated within 30 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Auhjulay Hickman said:


> Hi, I'm writing this post for my mom. She is an Uber driver and has her own car. However, just recently, she had an accident that messed up the side of passenger part in the front, below the head lights. This accident was outside of Uber. Anyway, she is afraid of working, because customers have been having concerned reactions, as if they are uncomfortable or even scared. My mom is afraid that after a while, people will start to complain to Uber about it and her account will be shut down. Is this possible? If it is possible for the customers to complain about the appearance of the car, will she actually receive any form of punishment?


Do they make one of these for her vehicle ? If so they work great. Used it for my car for awhile.


----------

